# Gamakatsu finger protector versus Waterproof Sports Tape



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

For casting monofilament, what do youall prefer to protect the finger? I did some practice casting a few months ago in the field and I find myself not putting as much into
the cast because of an unprotected finger. I think If I cover it with something I could cast farther. I recently bought some waterproof sports tape but havent had a chance to
go out and cast yet because its been so cold. Anyone think I should buy the Gamakatsu finger protector or is the sports tape all I need?


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Aqua skinz makes a glove too.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

I heard that the aqua kinz glove is bigger and fits bigger hand better but that the Gamakatsu is smaller. Ive got small hands so thats why i was leaning to Gamakatsu, unless I just opt to use the tape.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

hugehail said:


> For casting monofilament, what do you all prefer to protect the finger?


Breakaway Cannon ...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

You throwing casting or spinning reel?


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Spinning.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Use Nothing and toughen up... 17 dollars for a Finger Protector.... Really......Your not supposed to wrap the line around your finger when ya cast, just hold it with your finger tip...JAM


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Spending too much time on SOL.....


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

NAH they booted me....they did not appreciate my support of Comm Fishermen


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

JAM said:


> NAH they booted me....they did not appreciate my support of Comm Fishermen


Not you the finger condom guy..


----------



## PGHSteelworker (Nov 3, 2012)

X2 Breakaway Cannon


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

I might try flexx rap


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Hahahah here's the secret fellas. Coban tape. Its medical tape for wrapping but it uses no adhesive and it's like clothe so it protects and it's cheap one roll should last a season for only $5 bucks of heavy fishing. Found out about it after my wife sliced the very tip off her finger on a commercial slicer. Lucky it was off. Anywho it works great for spinning setups.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Coban tape looks similar to Flexx rap


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey huge tail are you using s shock leader? If you are throwing 14 to say 20 lb test go up to a fifty pound shock leader. You shouldn't need a glove or finger cot


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Just in case you forget to lock down the drag no more cuts too. +1 on the 50lb shock leader. It's pretty thick but wet fingers become soft after a while.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

I ordered the Coban tape. Its so cheap and if it gives me confidence in casting harder, then whats to lose? Instead of using a shock leader, Ill just cut a few feet of line off ever few hours of fishing.
If I have to respool more often I really dont care. I usually only get to fish once a year anyway although this upcoming year Ill be on the beach for an entire month. But I will only be surf fishing a few
of these days. The majority of the days I will be on the pier. Ill only go on the beach when its calm enough.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

You don't have to cut line out of your reel for shock leader..Tie your mainline with the knots of your choice. To about a 50# piece mono that is a bit more than the length of your rod and about 3 to 5 wraps around your spool.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Never mind....


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

I know I dont have to cut line off for the shock leader. What I was saying is that I dont think I need to use a shock leader if I take a few feet of worn line off every time I fish.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Contrary to some of the ribbing, nothing wrong with wearing finger protection. I know some distance casters who cast spinners really really hard with protection. I use batting gloves I saved from my old ball playing games, still have them, when fishing spinners in the surf. Not only do they work well for finger protection, but they give a good grip on the rod in wet conditions.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

hugehail said:


> I know I dont have to cut line off for the shock leader. What I was saying is that I dont think I need to use a shock leader if I take a few feet of worn line off every time I fish.


If you are casting to the point that 14 or 20 lb mono is going to cause some pain to your finger then do as many have asked and tie yourself a shock leader so that pain is not transferred to the side of someone's head after you snap it off with your newly found power. When in Rome do as the Romans do unless your way is not working then keep doing it that way.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

ChesBay Jay said:


> Never mind....


I feel your pain bro I always love it when someone asks a question and when the answer isn't what they wanted to hear they answer for themselves


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

For starters, I will fish the way I want. Secondly, I am not planning on casting for 200 yards like some out there do. I dont have to cast that hard to get 100 yds and an off the ground cast is safer. Some of you guys need to get a life and stop acting like you own the planet and all the fish too? Capish?


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Bicycle tube then you can man-handle that 14-20 and really sling that weight out of sight. Better wear ear plugs though.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

DaBig2na said:


> ...Tie your mainline with the knots of your choice. To about a 50# piece mono that is a bit more than the length of your rod and about 3 to 5 wraps around your spool.



double this length as you need to go from the reel to the tip and back down for the shocker...

Sandcrab


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

hugehail said:


> For casting monofilament, what do youall prefer to protect the finger? I did some practice casting a few months ago in the field and I find myself not putting as much into
> the cast because of an unprotected finger. I think If I cover it with something I could cast farther. I recently bought some waterproof sports tape but havent had a chance to
> go out and cast yet because its been so cold. Anyone think I should buy the Gamakatsu finger protector or is the sports tape all I need?


Whatever dude! 
Do what you want! Hurt someone and see what happens next.
You asked for some advice and several gave you their thoughts. You of lost me with "worn line" 
Being from Kansas I presume you don't get to the coast much. TOURISTS!!! Pfft

Sandcrab, Thanks for clarifying it a little better, you know what I meant.


----------



## offroad (Sep 16, 2011)

I cut the fingers off cheap or old gloves


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Use a MONO shock leader before you kill sum soccer mom or her kid walking down the beach. The lead your slinging can have bout the same impact as a bullet, and shiatsu can happen. A spool of 50 to 80# mono is bout the same or cheaper than the finger glove thing and safer for everyone


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

hugehail said:


> For starters, I will fish the way I want. Secondly, I am not planning on casting for 200 yards like some out there do. I dont have to cast that hard to get 100 yds and an off the ground cast is safer. Some of you guys need to get a life and stop acting like you own the planet and all the fish too? Capish?


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

I use a pair of anti abrasion gloves that accidently get stuck in my pocket from work. They are great gloves and I don't steal a pair everyday. They last until you can't stand the smell of them anymore and I have even washed them a few times. Don't tell my wife I used her washing machine. 
I also use a breakaway canon on my big spinner. 
Hey I got a desk job now and I have pussy hands.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

stones and glass houses come to mind, that and a lack sense


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

people are trying to help you avoid a potentially LETHAL situation and you would be wise to listen. if u refuse to use a shock leader u have 2 options:

1. never throw heavier than a 1 oz sinker OR
2. use a mainline that is 50lb mono

trying to throw even a sinker as light as 3oz with "normal" line (ie 12-14 lb test) "100 yards" is asking for breakoffs at best, at worst you are looking at killing someone due to flying lead esp w an OTG cast


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

+1 on the breakaway cannon, i have 3, best thing ever...$30 each


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Go to your local bicycle shop. Ask them if they have any used, flattened inner tubes from Presta valved super skinny bike tires. The Presta valved tubes are usually inflated to insanely high psi's and are pretty darn durable. In the event of no used ones, a new one wont set you back much. One tube can be cut into many little circles and placed over a finger to ease the pain of casting. A few years ago I saw a guy at LIP doing this and just asked what he was using. Keep in mind, he had the piece of inner tube over his thumb for a conventional reel, but it would work on an index finger as well.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Heck thats a great idea.
I got a crazy sister-in-law that has some $2000 road bike. She prolly has some.
Thanks man.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

27 inch and 5/8's, regular tube nothing new there as I was doing that in 2002. Guess I am getting old seeing things thought to be new...JAM

PS I used to to Hold the shocker knot to get more of a load with the rod......


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Same here. Why I mentioned it several replies back. Cheaper than surgical tube but just as effective. Thinking around the millennium for me when casting with T Farmer.


----------

